# North Brother Island, New York



## Faing (Feb 1, 2012)

Read this today on the mail website, really intresting plce in new york 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...tures-inside-abandoned-world-lost-island.html


----------



## klempner69 (Feb 1, 2012)

Funny..my wife sent me the link to this today...sure looks good.


----------



## mookster (Feb 1, 2012)

Get me plane tickets now....please....someone?


----------



## maximus (Feb 1, 2012)

Wow what a wonderful place!!!!


----------



## Priority 7 (Feb 1, 2012)

Scrambles to check flights from Berlin to NYC .....


----------



## night crawler (Feb 1, 2012)

Now that is a place TeeJF could cover. Looks an awesome place to look round and so steeped in history.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Feb 1, 2012)

i want to go!!! What a fantasticl place


----------



## lilli (Feb 1, 2012)

If you like that look up Bannermans island


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 2, 2012)

What an amazing place,errie!


----------



## RedDave (Feb 3, 2012)

More information and photographs here.

There are other abandoned hospitals on Roosevelt Island and Staten Island.


----------

